# Look what I found today....in one of my garage cabinets



## Chaotik (Jun 10, 2018)

Image dynamics cd 1e v.2 horns with crossovers and 6” mids


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice find. Did you buy them and just forgot about them?


----------



## Chaotik (Jun 10, 2018)

Was going to be for a personal build that I just never got too


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

That's pretty sweet 

I'm kinda jealous


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

Those mids are damn near impossible to find these days. Are they 2 or 4 Ohm?


----------

